# Qatar - One Photo Per Post



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*State of Qatar or locally Dawlat Qa?ar, is an Arab country, known officially as an emirate, in the Middle East, occupying the small Qatar Peninsula on the northeasterly coast of the much larger Arabian Peninsula. It is bordered by Saudi Arabia to the south; otherwise, the Persian Gulf surrounds the state. A strait of the Persian Gulf separates Qatar from the nearby island nation of Bahrain*​


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Arabian Oryx*
The Arabian Oryx (Oryx leucoryx) (or White Oryx) is a medium sized antelope with a distinct shoulder hump, long straight horns, and a tufted tail. A Qatari Oryx named "Orry" was chosen as the official Games mascot for the 2006 Asian Games in Doha.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/arfromqatar/4086049162/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Qatar Airways*
Qatar Airways, is the flag carrier of Qatar. Headquartered in the Qatar Airways Tower in Doha, it operates a hub and spoke network, linking over 90 international destinations from its base in Doha, using a fleet of 84 aircraft. It is one of only six airlines awarded 5-star rating by *Skytrax* along with Cathay Pacific, Asiana Airlines, Malaysia Airlines, Singapore Airlines and Kingfisher Airlines.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ietion/5119945577/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*DOHA*
Doha (Arabic: الدوحة‎, ad-Dawḥa or ad-Dōḥa, literally: "the big tree") is the capital city of the state of Qatar. Located on the Persian Gulf. Doha also serves as the seat of government of Qatar, which is ruled by Sheikh Hamad bin Khalifa Al Thani. Doha is home to the Education City, an area devoted to research and education. Doha was the site of the first ministerial-level meeting of the Doha Development Round of World Trade Organization negotiations. The city of Doha also held the 2006 Asian Games, which was the largest Asian Games ever held. It will also host the 2022 FIFA World Cup.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fielmich/5117304237/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Khalifa International Stadium*
Khalifa International Stadium (Arabic: ستاد خليفة الدولي‎) or also known as National Stadium is a multi-purpose stadium in Doha, Qatar as part of the Doha Sports City complex, which also includes Aspire Academy, Hamad Aquatic Centre, and the Aspire Tower. The stadium was originally opened in 1976, but was fully renovated and expanded in 2005 prior to the 2006 Asian Games in order to increase its capacity from 20,000 to 40,000. A roof has also been built on the Western side of the stadium, along with a large arch on the Eastern side which was used as a platform for the launch of fireworks during the 2006 Asian Games opening ceremony.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4106990969/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Construction along the Doha Corniche*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Education City*
In recent years Qatar has placed great emphasis on education. Citizens are required to attend government-provided education from kindergarten through high school. Qatar University was founded in 1973. More recently, with the support of the Qatar Foundation, some major American universities have opened branch campuses in Education City, Qatar. These include
- Carnegie Mellon University
- Georgetown University School of Foreign Service
- Texas A&M University
- Virginia Commonwealth University
- Cornell University’s Weill Cornell Medical College
- Northwestern University










Cornell University's Weill Medical College in Qatar


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Qatar Science and Technology Park*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jetmagbanua/2947039092/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Some boats at Doha








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mohamed-qatar/4301597547/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Sealine Beach Resort








http://www.flickr.com/photos/caritojames/31447985/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Sealine beach








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lauratravels/4337683506/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Sealine resort








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lauratravels/4336932803/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Soque wagef's Mosque, Doha








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thewhiteshadow009/4216507401/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Doha in the morning Along Khalifa Street








http://www.flickr.com/photos/omarsc/4934195614/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Doha Abu Bakr Mosque








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tigerobert/1408383118/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Fanar Islamic Center, Doha








http://www.flickr.com/photos/herpimage/3647958275/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Museum of Islamic Art








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gumber/5147584407/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Museum of Islamic Art Doha*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/arselectronica/4748587364/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Street life in Doha








http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidwarlick/3376664898/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Fanar Islamic Center, Doha*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lauratravels/4256984460/


----------

